# Using Aires on Campsites..What is the protocol?



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Many Aires in France are located within campsites. We have never used one of these, and are wondering about any difference in protocols on them. Do the campsite owners welcome MHers onto them with open arms or do they give the impression that they would rather you paid full price to use the campsite?

Is it necessary to go to the reception area to use them?

Ca


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Any we've seen require you to buy a token from reception. I don't think there's any indication that you're not fully welcome!

The one in Chaumont seemed to have a steady stream of campers using the Aire - probably because they were camping on the free ground just down the river. But as far as I could see the girls in reception had no problem with that.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Ca, Aires attached to camp-sites are no problem at all and are usually supervised if not owned by the adjacent camp-site owner who, unlike their counterparts in this part of the world, understand and provide for the specific requirements of touring motor-homes. Often you are permitted to use the in-site facilities as part of the charge, if there is a charge.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Last year we stayed on the site opposite the aire at Forges Les Eaux because we'd had an early morning crossing from Folkestone and wanted to stay for two nights. The site fees was 10.50 euros including electric
per night and only 5 euros on the aire but because we had a MH and had stayed on the site he only charged us for one night. :lol: 

Paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ca;

Do you mean to just use the facilities or to stay the night?

Sometimes there is a proper service borne like a flot bleu or raclet, sometimes just outside the site and sometimes within the site.
If its outside the site then its generally ok just to use it.
If its within the confines of the site then it would be courtesy to ask at reception if there is a fee before you use it.
You may have to put a coin or jeton in anyway to use some of the facilities.

If you have the French Aire De Service Camping car book then you will notice a lot of campsite entries have "CC de passages acceptes" listed usually followed by a fee and what is included, this is the price to stop and replenish your van but not to stay the night, payable at reception before entry.
You sometimes also get a "1 nuit mini" tarif to stay the night as well but this is usually a similar price to a normal pitch.

Another option if you want to stay the night is to look out for the "Stop Accuiel" scheme that some sites participate in, for more info about that, see >>Here<<
Sites in the Aires book participating in this scheme are shown by a 'S' and 'A' motif in red circles in the entry.

Pete


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

The municipal campsite at Die in the Drome has a bit set aside as an aire. The only difference seemed to be that the "pitches" were very narrow - no room for an awning - but the people could use the facilites just the same as us longer stayers. Tariffs can be found here

http://www.camping-die.com/uk/tarifs.htm

Hook up available and seems great if just passing through. We stayed on an "ordinary" pitch for a week - lovely area and town. Wish I was there now - must be warmer than this :wink:

Sue


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Aires*



Suenliam said:


> The municipal campsite at Die in the Drome has a bit set aside as an aire. The only difference seemed to be that the "pitches" were very narrow - no room for an awning - but the people could use the facilites just the same as us longer stayers. Tariffs can be found here
> 
> http://www.camping-die.com/uk/tarifs.htm
> 
> ...


The campsite at Roche Barnard is the same, small pitches, use of facilities etc for a charge of 10e, whereas we stopped on the site with a very large pitch for 12e :roll: no brainer really!

curlyboy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We too have used Aires adjacent camp sites.

The owners were happy to take our money, and we were happy to use any bar or clubhouse attached. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I found one in the Dordogne by a river. There was a campsite right on the river where it was packed and 24 Euros. Then there was an Aire for MH just outside the reception and a bit further away from the river which was I think either 7 or 10 Euros with EHU and then finally behind that was a large area for free MH parking with no EHU. Guess where we stayed? There was just us and 3 dutch vans with the place to ourselves. There were plenty of MH's in the site paying 24 Euros as well it wasnt just tents or tuggers. Beggers belief but there you go!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Two years age we stayed at Camping Les Saladelles near Montpellier. The Aire inc EHU was €10 while a pitch inside was €17, if memory serves me well. For the €10 we had a 'pitch' (parking place) inside an access control barrier plus use of all the site facilities. BTW it was in heigh season (late July).


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> Many Aires in France are located within campsites. We have never used one of these, and are wondering about any difference in protocols on them. Do the campsite owners welcome MHers onto them with open arms or do they give the impression that they would rather you paid full price to use the campsite?
> 
> Is it necessary to go to the reception area to use them?
> 
> Ca


I'm a bit confused here. An Aire is an Aire and a campsite is a campsite. How can there be Aires on campsites?

There can be service centres for MHs on campsites and some of these, such a Flot Bleu need tokens which must be paid for at reception.

What am I failing to understand here?


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

oldun said:


> [
> 
> I'm a bit confused here. An Aire is an Aire and a campsite is a campsite. How can there be Aires on campsites?
> 
> ...


In the Guide National des Aires de Services, some Aires are listed as Aires sur Camping, meaning that a campsite has a Motorohome area either at the entrance to, or within the campsite, which I presume functions like any other Aire, at a reduced cost, but with more limited facilities. I haven't any experience of same, so was just enquiring as to how they function, given that they do exist. Presumably that is the same as you describe in your post, but am not sure.

Ca


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you read my post in page 1 I describe one. The Europeans have the sense to realise that motorhomes dont hang about in one place and are self contained so they often have areas on the edge of campsites or within their site which are kind of Aires. Another example I found was in the Black Forest in Germany at Lake Titasee. The campsite was 20Euros or whatever but they had an area just outside with no hookup for 12 Euros. You could still use all the facilities of the campsite including wifi but it was a lot cheaper. This all makes sense to me and I wish they would do it here. I have a MH because I dont want or need campsites. I have power, a loo, a shower and water on board. Enough to be self contained for at least 4 days. I dont need a campsite just somwhere to easily park my van without any hassle. This is why I love France because the MH rules there and its completely (well nearly) free!!!!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

oldun said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> > Many Aires in France are located within campsites. We have never used one of these, and are wondering about any difference in protocols on them. Do the campsite owners welcome MHers onto them with open arms or do they give the impression that they would rather you paid full price to use the campsite?
> ...


That campsites can have an aire attached costing 5Euros or so. The reasoning being that MH's draw in late afternoon and away again early in the morning so all they need is a place to park. If you want to use the campsite facilities then nothing to stop you booking in at the campsite for the going rate. Two I can recommend are one in the Lot valley near St Cirq lePopie and the other at a spa town Neris Le Bain.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

oldun said:


> I'm a bit confused here. An Aire is an Aire and a campsite is a campsite. How can there be Aires on campsites?
> 
> There can be service centres for MHs on campsites and some of these, such a Flot Bleu need tokens which must be paid for at reception.
> 
> What am I failing to understand here?


I think this should explain. Open the link below and you will see the Aire which is attached to Camping les Saladelles. You pay at the reception(€10) are inside an access control barrier and have full use of the camp-site facilities.
Camping Les Saladelles and Aire


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I suppose it's all a matter of definition. 

I assumed that an Aire was an area set aside for MHs by local authorities and that campsites were something quite different. 

Now it seems that Aires can be on campsites!!! Surely an area for MHs on a campsite is just an area set aside for MHs. To call it an Aire just muddies the definition of an Aire. 

I have travelled extensively around campsites in SE France assessing them for a Campsite Guide and I have seen quite a few sites that have special areas for MHs. These are usually near the entrance, on hard standing, with an electric hookup and available from 6 pm to 9 am. The charge is much less than for the "normal pitches". However I have never once heard them referred to as Aires. 

This coming year I will enquire on each campsite to see if the owners consider them to be Aires.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

oldun said:


> I suppose it's all a matter of definition.
> 
> I assumed that an Aire was an area set aside for MHs by local authorities and that campsites were something quite different.
> 
> ...


'Aire' simply means Area when translated so of course they are Aires, an Area set aside for MHs.

Ca


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

oldun said:


> This coming year I will enquire on each campsite to see if the owners consider them to be Aires.


Please don't put any ideas into their heads that raises prices....we rather like affordability...!!! :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

oldun said:


> I suppose it's all a matter of definition.
> 
> I assumed that an Aire was an area set aside for MHs by local authorities and that campsites were something quite different.
> 
> ...


Judging by Jean Luc's link the difference seems to be one of space. The aire section just provides parking space, albeit overnight. If you want to camp in a larger area, with room to sit out with tables and chairs, you'd want a campsite pitch. In other words although the aire is a section for motorhomes it is not the only part of the campsite that motorhomers can use.

Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

oldun said:


> I suppose it's all a matter of definition.
> 
> I assumed that an Aire was an area set aside for MHs by local authorities and that campsites were something quite different.
> 
> ...


'aire' just means 'place'. Aire de Camping car means place for Camping Cars and nothing more or less. The place for camping cars can be of many different types i.e municipal or private. You can enquire on each campsite as you have said but I am sure they will say their campsite is 'Le Camping'. If they have an Aire de Camping Car attached then they will say so.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Aires*

The one at Amboise is almost the same price as the campsite and its a long walk to the Loo and Showers.

Steve


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Aires*



pneumatician said:


> The one at Amboise is almost the same price as the campsite and its a long walk to the Loo and Showers.
> 
> Steve


Perhaps the reduction in cost is with the ablution facilities not included?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think ChrisandJohn probably have it right - on an Aire I think you're not supposed to be camping as such, just parking, and therefore the use of tables and chairs etc outside the motrhome is sometimes frowned upon. I'm not saying it's not done, though!

Certainly that's how the Danish motorhome association - or one of them - defines overnight stays. If you've furniture out, you're camping and should be on a campsite. If you haven't, you're just parking and that's fine.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JWW said:


> I think ChrisandJohn probably have it right - on an Aire I think you're not supposed to be camping as such, just parking, and therefore the use of tables and chairs etc outside the motrhome is sometimes frowned upon. I'm not saying it's not done, though!


If your on a private aire i.e. one that is owned by the adjacent campsite, then there is no problems with getting the awning, chairs and tables out. The same goes for municipal aires such as Narbonne Plage. As has been said all aires are not the same, some have rules regarding 'camping' and most do not. Some have rules that only apply in the peak season.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

To explain, what is an Aire which itself is an abbreviation of the full description.
Aire de stationnement pour camping-car = a parking area, usually overnight
Aire de services pour camping-car = a service area (water &, dumping)

Both may or may not be co-located, they can be provided privately or by municipal authorities, they may be free or subject to charge.
Those supervised or owned by an adjacent camp-site are usually open all year and free if the camp-site is closed.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

rayc said:


> JWW said:
> 
> 
> > I think ChrisandJohn probably have it right - on an Aire I think you're not supposed to be camping as such, just parking, and therefore the use of tables and chairs etc outside the motrhome is sometimes frowned upon. I'm not saying it's not done, though!
> ...


I wasn't so much making a point about rules (which no doubt differ from place to place) but about the possible limited space on an aire, especially if all the places are occupied. We have only been twice to France in the motorhome, staying mostly on municipal campsites. Many of the sites had fairly generous sized pitches, often bounded by hedging. It would seem then, that this is mainly what you are paying for if you use campsites rather than aires.

On our next trip we'll probably make greater use of aires when stopping overnight, but use campsites if we want to stay somewhere a bit longer.

Chris


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I know what the "word" means, I am trying to find out what the word is used to describe. 

For example do the Officiel Aires Book and the English version (Vicarious Books) include campsites with special areas laid aside just fo the overnight parking of MHs?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

oldun said:


> For example do the Officiel Aires Book and the English version (Vicarious Books) include campsites with special areas laid aside just fo the overnight parking of MHs?


Yes, Examples are Neris les Baines page 178 and St Cirq Lapopie page 231 in Vicarious books, All the Aires of France, 2nd edition.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

oldun said:


> I know what the "word" means, I am trying to find out what the word is used to describe.
> 
> For example do the Officiel Aires Book and the English version (Vicarious Books) include campsites with special areas laid aside just fo the overnight parking of MHs?


It means exactly what it says on the tin :? but you do need the full description to define whether it is referring to a motorway rest area, a MH service point, a MH parking area (24 hour) or a MH parking area (daytime only) and as I said on an earlier post the facility can be adjacent to a camp site, often municipal but sometimes private.


----------

